# ALABAMA-please read Lilly's, Saluki X, story & help her have happy ending!!1



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*LILLY-SHE'S LOOKING FOR A WAY OUT AND DESERVES A LOVINGHOME- SHE'S AT THE DOG POUND IN ATHENS, ALABAMA!!*
Lilly's throat was cut when she first arrived at the shelter and the Dr. there fixed her up.
She was adopted and returned to shelter. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12931894
*Lilly must be a very special girl. She has been held for a while at The Dog Pound, waiting for someone to adopt or rescue her. I know they have been crowded, but Lilly has been spared every euthanasia day. 

Her adoption fee of $79 will be paid by her sponsor if someone could take her and save her life. Please contact me at [email protected] about her fee. 

If you are on any rescue boards, please post for her. This is what I know about her: She was adopted by a lady that was looking for a dog for her mother. Lilly was not the right dog for this household and considered too hyperactive. She was returned and her adoption fee was refunded.
Lilly was brought back in on 2-24-09. She had a collar in bedded in her neck Dr, Pitman fixed her up and she is waiting a new home.,. She is very friendly. Her adoption fee is $79 for her spay and rabies vaccine. Ask about our up-graded adoptions. Call if you have questions 256-771-7889 or e-mail [email protected] 
The Dog Pound
Athens, AL
256-771-7889 
[email protected] & [email protected]



p.s. MY FRIEND RENEE VOLS. AT THIS SHELTER AND IS BEGGING PEOPLE TO HELP FIND LILLY A HOME OR RESCUE!! RENEE: [email protected]*


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm going to pass your message onto another board I pray that someone has the heart and the good sense to get her. Dang I wish I could adopt her. She's such a cute girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank You*

Lilly thanks you!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a pretty girl she is, what a hard life she has had. I hope someone gets her and gives her a good loving home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks like a tiger cross. Such a cutie, I pray that a mixed rescue can help her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lilly*

I think Lilly could be a Saluki/Plott Hound Mix.
I emld a Saluki rescue and a Plott Hound Rescue.

*Please email for her!*


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

That is one of the coolest dogs I've ever seen.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I saw a greyhound at the rescue event last year with those stripes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol:

Lilly could be greyhound, too.
I only thought Plott Hound because of the stripes but shelter has her listed as a Saluki Mix.

Praying someone saves her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lily*

Still no rescue for Lily.

TOmorrow will be her last day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Talk about a happy ending~~*

WE HAD TWO RESCUES lined up for Lilly, one backed out but the other in Wisconsin was more than willing to save her.
Got this late yesterday-miracles do happen!!

Yes, the other rescue "flaked". I just got off the phone with Timberly. She said that rescue gave her the run around all day and backed out. But, there was this wonderful lady that came in and saw Lilly, fell in love with her and adopted her on the spot and went to her new home. So, Lilly is now in her furever home. I cried so hard to Timberly with much joy. That baby doll needed a shot at a good life and she is well on her way. 

*doing the doggie happy dance* 

Yippeeee!!!

~Colleen


----------

